# يأتيه وليس له حاجة



## makala

ما معنى هذا الحديث لرسول الله عليه السلام؟

عن أبي جحيفة أن رسول الله عليه السلام كان جالسا ذات يوم وقدامه قوم يصنعون شيئا كرهه, من كلام ولغط, فقيل: يا رسول الله, ألا تنهاهم, فقال: لو نهيتهم عن الحجون لأوشك بعضهم أن يأتيه وليست له حاجة.

 في هامش الأصل: الحجون: مكة
وفي اللسان: الحجون: الجبل المشرف مما يلي شعب الجزارين بمكة.


----------



## Mejeed

يبدو أن هؤلاء من أهل العناد والشقاق ، و يأتيه بمعنى يذهب إليه ، أي : لو أن الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله) نهاهم عن الذهاب الى ذلك الجبل لذهبوا إليه حتى لو لم تكن عندهم حاجة لذلك ، لمجرد العناد والمخالفة.


----------



## makala

شكرا


----------

